# One Nice Advantage to DRI Hawaiian Platinum



## geist1223 (Jul 8, 2019)

I just Booked a 2 Bedroom Ocean Front at The  Point at Poipu 14 months in advance. I reserved Room/Condo 6304


----------



## artringwald (Jul 8, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I just Booked a 2 Bedroom Ocean Front at The  Point at Poipu 14 months in advance. I reserved Room/Condo 6304


Let us know if you actually get 6304 when you check in. Last time I went to a presentation, we went into 6404 to watch a video. If they're still using it for sales, and if you get 6304, you won't hear any kids running around overhead early in the morning or late at night. You'll also get an awesome view of the sunrise (if you can get up early enough).


----------



## chemteach (Jul 8, 2019)

Given that you reserved at 14 months, and you get to reserve 3 units a year where you pick the room, based on who asked for the room first, you're pretty much assured of getting that room unless another platinum member reserved it before you did.  Nice!!!  I do enjoy my platinum status with Diamond.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 8, 2019)

My Confirmarion lists the Room Number. Even on vacation I tend to get up between 4 and 5 AM.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 8, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> My Confirmarion lists the Room Number. Even on vacation I tend to get up between 4 and 5 AM.



OMG, we sleep until 9:30 at home and that is only because cats pitch a fit at that point. We are good until 11am on vacation as long as we have blackout curtains (which is no problem at Diamond resorts, but a definite issue at Worldmark).


----------

